
U.S., Tech Firms Warn Against Internet Monitor’s Privacy Tightening - T-A
https://www.wsj.com/articles/u-s-tech-firms-warn-against-internet-monitors-privacy-tightening-1521115200
======
dmfdmf
> A global body that oversees internet domain names is preparing a significant
> tightening of its privacy standards in response to new European Union
> policies.

>The U.S. government and some major American tech businesses warn the move,
which is expected to be adopted within the next couple of months, will
threaten their ability to track down bad actors on the internet.

It will also threaten tech companies that make their money tracking users in
order to sell ads or data to marketers. I see a conflict of interest here.

